
This project won China 2014 State Science and Technology Prize - claymore_sun
https://github.com/iiordanov/remote-desktop-clients/issues/39
======
zamalek
Here's the response from the developer: [https://github.com/iiordanov/remote-
desktop-clients/issues/3...](https://github.com/iiordanov/remote-desktop-
clients/issues/39#issuecomment-72410748)

> I would like to say a great big thanks to all of you for finding this out,
> for following this issue, for spreading the word, and for making me aware of
> it. It is a great honor my project has won such a prestigious prise
> regardless of the circumstances.

> I have written this software for the betterment of everyone and it gives me
> great joy that people all over the world are finding out about it and
> finding it useful. I am following this discussion with great interest and
> once again thank you all!

Everyone else is going nuts with memes and witch hunts, while the developer
sits back and is just happy that his software is being used. Unbelievably
admirable.

------
2510c39011c5
This award was given out by the Chinese government...and many Chinese
researchers don't think this project deserves the prize and consider it is a
shame.

A statement from China Computer Fed (CCF), released a few days after the award
was announced, has asked the government to withdraw from the award reviewing
process...The original statement has already been censored from CCF's site;
and this is what I found in google's cache, which is in Chinese but you could
have it translated with google translate...

[http://goo.gl/Jrks9j](http://goo.gl/Jrks9j)

I personally feel the innovation in this state award winning project is
nothing fancy...but note in its architecture it requires no hard drive
installed on end user's computing devices as one of its highlighted features
(although most of the computing are still done at those end points). Anything
from kernel image to application data are all stored in and provided by remote
data center(s) (which could be, of course, state controlled), and they call it
cloud storage...So I feel the act of giving award to this particular project
by the Chinese government might be a sign that Chinese government is thinking
about bringing up censorship, personal behavior and identity tracking to
another level -- if so, then FUCK the Chinese government

~~~
be5invis
It reminds me Ma Boyong's novel Silent City, all computers does not have local
storage, the network is fast enough to support all users.

~~~
homarp
for those looking for it, it's "The city of silence"

archive.org has a copy
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120221185906/http://worldsf.wo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120221185906/http://worldsf.wordpress.com/2011/11/29/tuesday-
fiction-the-city-of-silence-by-ma-boyong/)

and you can buy it here: [http://www.apexbookcompany.com/collections/all-
books/product...](http://www.apexbookcompany.com/collections/all-
books/products/the-apex-book-of-world-sf-3/)

------
tb93
And a Chinese startup cracked NewRelic to raise over $10m
[http://www.v2ex.com/t/125736](http://www.v2ex.com/t/125736) It is in Chinese.
Code diff is in the comments. It seems they cracks New Relic's Node.js, Python
and Java agents, and raised RMB 70m ($10m+) from Matrix and Chengwei (sounds
like a Chinese fund):
[http://source.chinaventure.com.cn/show_2_0_19158.html](http://source.chinaventure.com.cn/show_2_0_19158.html).

~~~
monkeyninja
According to the comments from their developer, Python code is written to
follow NewsRelic and Java, Ruby, PHP and others are totally written on their
own. Apparently they know NewsRelic developers, but they don't have their
source code.

~~~
tb93
The screenshots show that at least python, node, and java version looks
suspicious.

------
AYBABTME
Comments look like a mob lynch. I don't know what commenters expect the author
would do, or why he would care.

We've seen stories of chinese corporations blatantly stealing western company
technologies and the chinese government doing nothing about it. And here some
dude won a national competition on top of OSS and they expect somebody would
care?

~~~
Htsthbjig
"We've seen stories of chinese corporations blatantly stealing western company
technologies and the chinese government doing nothing about it."

Hahaha! The Chinese Government is not "doing nothing about it". The Government
is the main supporter of this.

To get their country to the technology level of Western society is their main
objective, like it should be natural, politicians looking for the interest of
the people they represent. What do you expect? Chinese following the interest
of foreigners?

We were working on China and they offered us to pay us double for the detailed
plans of the (Western) machine we were building. Of course we said no, so they
offered us 5 times. We again said no and they offered us 10 times. Obviously
if you accept the offer it will be the last time you sell a machine to them.

If you give them the plans, like you could do with less valuable things, now
they will offer you money for a detailed explanation of the plans, as Chinese
education is very lacking today.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
I wonder if their policy on this will discourage innovation from within their
country and ultimately harm their progress. I'm not sure that "cheating" is
sustainable.

~~~
Htsthbjig
On the contrary, I believe it is making their progress extremely fast.

You don't have to wait 20 years in order to use something, like patents force
you to do.

You don't need to ask for permission to anyone. You don't need to be rich.

For example if you can read a patent on making a chemical vapor deposition
system for making semiconductors and implement it, you just can do it and
start making semiconductors right now. They will be very bad quality, but you
will improve over time because you are actually doing it, and being so cheap
you will sell lots of them.

Of course, when a significant Chinese status quo has been created on all areas
of technology, they will start respecting their own Chinese patents.

~~~
westiseast
I agree that's the aim. the difficulty is that the country, academics and
'innovators' have been raised on shortcuts, cheating, stealing technology,
reverse engineering and generally making functional but often poor quality
copies of foreign products. There shouldn't be a great gap between this state
of affairs and true innovation, but conceptually it's a million miles.

------
chewxy
I don't understand why there are so many spamlike comments, both in Chinese
and English (好！支持！有希望了！ translates to Good! Support! There is hope!)

And there are so many "Follow this post" comments. What is the context?

~~~
luikore
They are being sarcastic.

In China's media, if some news is defined as "good news", then only comments
like "好！支持！有希望了！" are displayed while doubting or opposing views are all
deleted.

~~~
monkeyninja
not really. We like to use sarcasm for fun, it doesn't mean the non-sarcastic
views will be deleted. ask yourself before giving false information

~~~
luikore
I don't mean "non-sarcastic views will be deleted" at all.

------
hurin
I thought it was going to be some awesome neural-network based censorship
engine.

~~~
2510c39011c5
they already have a few (not neural-network though), that can classify
encrypted data, such as described in the following paper...

[http://goo.gl/wmSrkw](http://goo.gl/wmSrkw)

And last month they they just integrated the techniques into their state-
operated firewall, and then, bingo! it works! as a result many VPN services
across the country are down (as reported in a NYT article linked below)

[http://goo.gl/HyvXgF](http://goo.gl/HyvXgF)

Perhaps a white list approach is being used now which would only allow those
service providers that are willing to cooperate with the Chinese government to
pass the filter...

~~~
ximeng
Unshortened links below for reference

[http://security.riit.tsinghua.edu.cn/share/classify_encrypte...](http://security.riit.tsinghua.edu.cn/share/classify_encrypted.pdf)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/30/world/asia/china-clamps-
do...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/30/world/asia/china-clamps-down-still-
harder-on-internet-access.html)

------
haosdent
The bigest joke in China Internet now.

------
krfantasy
Only in China

------
kostyk
this is China after all.

~~~
mieses
politically correct consternation in 3.. 2.. 1..

this is the US after all.

~~~
methou
this is the <\-- insert your country name here --> after all.

